# Kuhli Loach



## MI3 (Feb 3, 2014)

So I had the newbie nitrite spike in my tank the other week and subsequently lost 3 of my 5 kuhli loaches  however after fixing my water levels and giving it a week to cycle (I didn't want to leave my remaining two loaches alone for long) and using this time to swap my fine gravel for some nice silica sand, I went and purchased another three kuhlis last week. 
They have been adapting nicely to their new home. I come in every morning to find hundreds of little pock marks in the sand where they have been digging and burrowing  Their faces remind me of Mexicans with their little moustaches so I have named them my Kuhli Cartel.

Anyway, one of my new loaches is HUGE! I have never seen one this big! He seems happy and healthy. Is this normal?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's completely normal. You actually have a male and a female kuhli. That's why the one is so big, she's full of eggs. The pair might spawn into the sand, but I'm not sure if they'll survive. Sometimes they do, others they don't. My friend had some spawn into the gravel of his 55g tank.

Sorry for your loss, hopefully your guys will start to do better! I have some kuhlis of my own - blacks and bandeds.


----------



## MI3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ooh Yay! That is awesome! I hope they survive although being in my Betta sorority tank, they will probably get eaten by the girls. Still pretty good to know now I could breed some if I wanted to.
I love to watch them to go nuts and then stop to catch their breath, their little moustaches wiggling about. I think they have such cute faces.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kuhlis might be my favorite fish. I have 10 and they are an endless source of amusement. I have about 10-12 oak leaves on my substrate for them to root around in and hide under, they love it.
Good luck with your fish!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Same here, kuhlis are my favorite fish. I hope yours do well!

I had 6 of them in a 10g with terra cotta pots to hide under. Then I had 5 in a 20gL and then a 55g. They are constantly out and about and I love the little buggers. Their faces are so adorable with their little barbells wiggling about.


----------



## MI3 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a 10gal tank. How many do you think I could safely and happily keep in that space? I have read that most people wouldn't have more than 8-10 in this sized tank but others say I can push it to 20 as long as I keep an eye on the water quality and do water changes often.
What are your thoughts? How many do you have in what sized tank?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would go with 6-10 for a 10 gallon. Never less than 5. 
Yes, be careful with overstocking or change water regularly.
I have a 40 gal breeder set up as a loach tank with 10 kuhlis and 5 zebra loaches. LOVE THEM!


----------



## MI3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds great! 
Have you got the breeder tank for breeding purposes or just because it has a larger surface area?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

MI3 said:


> Sounds great!
> Have you got the breeder tank for breeding purposes or just because it has a larger surface area?


While I would LOVE to breed loaches, the breeder is for the extra floor space. The 3' 40 gal breeder has larger footprint ( square inches) than a 55 gallon 4' tank, and we loach-lovers know how important that is. I have a wine bottle burried in the tank that the kuhlis love to hang out in but the zebras can't fit into to disturb them. Sometimes they will ALL crowd in at the same time, its hillarious.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had 6 into a 10g and a ton of platies (along with a betta). There were never any stocking problems in terms of space or water parameters. Kuhli loaches have a low bioload, so I would never consider them a problem into a 10g. Honestly, because of how they love to swim, I wouldn't go lower then a 10g, but that's not a problem for you, now is it?  I agree with the 6-10 for a 10g. You could easily have 10 kuhlis and 1 male betta into a 10g. Kuhlis are kinda like shrimp (bioload wise) but bigger. Big shrimps! xD


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just my opinion but you COULD go as high as 15-20, but I wouldn't recommend it . I'm a bit conservative with stock levels. ( not politics!)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

rsskylight04 said:


> Just my opinion but you COULD go as high as 15-20, but I wouldn't recommend it . I'm a bit conservative with stock levels. ( not politics!)


xD We're kuhli loach obsessed, yes? Still, I would just make sure that they have space to squeeze under things without being too crowded.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> xD We're kuhli loach obsessed, yes? Still, I would just make sure that they have space to squeeze under things without being too crowded.


YES...definitely obsessed!:razz:


----------



## MI3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh there is nothing wrong with being obsessed!! I have only been keeping fish for approx 2.5months now and every chance I get (even if not purchasing) I go in to browse my lfs.

I probably wouldn't go more than 10 loaches to my 10g anyway, they are in my Betta sorority tank with 8 females. I don't want it too crowded although it is so tempting to buy more when I see their little faces in the lfs!! It's as if they are talking to me "I'm cute, take me home Laura" lol

I love the idea of the wine bottle! I have pipe cut offs from the plumbing store. I boiled them before I added them to the tank and squashed a couple for a bit of variety. The water looks a bit hazy due to water change.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Your last girl is gorgeous! I love the banded kuhlis though. Those are my favorite.


----------



## MI3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, she is beautiful hey. A proper poser too, every time i have my camera out she comes and swims in shot. Natural born fishy model!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice setup.


----------

